# AMR Testing



## StarsGoDim (Jun 27, 2011)

I have been reading the other threads for a bit now, all the information is helpful. I have a quick question. Could anyone possibly give me a run down of the testing for AMR (I'm in the Southern California region)?  How do they do the Physical Agility test? What does it involve? What other tests do they do? Additionally how is the interview process? Sorry for all the questions (and if this is repeated), I'm trying to gather as much information as I can.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 27, 2011)

StarsGoDim said:


> I have been reading the other threads for a bit now, all the information is helpful. I have a quick question. Could anyone possibly give me a run down of the testing for AMR (I'm in the Southern California region)?  How do they do the Physical Agility test? What does it involve? What other tests do they do? Additionally how is the interview process? Sorry for all the questions (and if this is repeated), I'm trying to gather as much information as I can.



You have to walk up and down a set of stairs 3 times carrying 145 pounds on a fake gurney. Lift up weights to different heights. 

There is a written test for AMR. It's kind of like that national test. The interview process changes division by division. Some divisions will have you do skills testing and some won't. Some will make you do several interviews and some won't.


----------



## StarsGoDim (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you.  I've heard so many different weight amounts that I wasn't sure what to be prepared for. I heard up to 170lbs. Is the fake gurney with another person or just by yourself?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 27, 2011)

StarsGoDim said:


> Thank you.  I've heard so many different weight amounts that I wasn't sure what to be prepared for. I heard up to 170lbs.



It was 145 pounds for my testing and for everyone else that I know. Honestly the test sucks. The fake gurney doesn't replicate a real gurney at all.


----------



## StarsGoDim (Jun 27, 2011)

firefite said:


> It was 145 pounds for my testing and for everyone else that I know. Honestly the test sucks. The fake gurney doesn't replicate a real gurney at all.



Thank you. Is the fake gurney an awkward size?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 27, 2011)

StarsGoDim said:


> Thank you. Is the fake gurney an awkward size?



No. It's just a platform to put weights on with 2 handles.


----------



## StarsGoDim (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright. Should be interesting. One more question (sorry). Some companies put you through an ambulance course others you have to obtain the license first. How does AMR work for that?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 27, 2011)

StarsGoDim said:


> Alright. Should be interesting. One more question (sorry). Some companies put you through an ambulance course others you have to obtain the license first. How does AMR work for that?



You have to take the test and pay for the ambulance driver certificate. AMR will put you through their Emergency Vehicle Operators Course.


----------



## StarsGoDim (Jun 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> You have to take the test and pay for the ambulance driver certificate. AMR will put you through their Emergency Vehicle Operators Course.



Okay, thank you so much for all of your help.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2011)

No problem. If you have any other questions feel free to send me a message.


----------



## Juarez (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey I dont want to hijack this post but I have an interview with amr riverside, what does the initial interview consist of for the riverside division.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Juarez said:


> Hey I dont want to hijack this post but I have an interview with amr riverside, what does the initial interview consist of for the riverside division.



Normally it's just what would you do in this situation and tell me about yourself questions.


----------



## Juarez (Jun 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> Normally it's just what would you do in this situation and tell me about yourself questions.



How does their hiring process work?
How much do they start for emt's with experience?
Do you work for the riverside div.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Juarez said:


> How does their hiring process work?
> How much do they start for emt's with experience?
> Do you work for the riverside div.



I work for another division but two of my close friends work there. 
They had to do 2 interviews. 1 solo interview and then 1 group interview. Then if you get hired you have to do a 2 week orientation followed up by Field Training time. 
I honestly don't know if they pay EMTs with experience more then brand new EMTs but I doubt it. Starting pay for a brand new EMT is roughly $12.30/hr with no daily overtime and no double time.


----------



## exodus (Jun 28, 2011)

Just talked to janell in HR at AMR and she said they are not currently hiring any EMT's in Hemet, riverside, Redlands, or Palm Springs. The apps online just go to a waiting list of sorts. Gr. I need a Job in RivCo... I can't keep commuting to San Diego.


----------



## Juarez (Jun 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> I work for another division but two of my close friends work there.
> They had to do 2 interviews. 1 solo interview and then 1 group interview. Then if you get hired you have to do a 2 week orientation followed up by Field Training time.
> I honestly don't know if they pay EMTs with experience more then brand new EMTs but I doubt it. Starting pay for a brand new EMT is roughly $12.30/hr with no daily overtime and no double time.



Do you know if they had to do a skills test, as well as physical test?
What did the group interview consist of?
Wow they don't pay overtime?
How do you like working there?
Also thanks for all of the info!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Juarez said:


> Do you know if they had to do a skills test, as well as physical test?
> What did the group interview consist of?
> Wow they don't pay overtime?
> How do you like working there?
> Also thanks for all of the info!



Riverside does not have to do a skills test (at least when my friends went through). But you do have to do the physical test. 
Since they are union anything over 12 hours in the same day is overtime and anything over 40 hours a week is overtime. With non union it's 8 hours of normal pay. 4 hours of overtime and anything over 12 hours in the same day is double time. 
I love my division. There are some problems but every division has some. Riverside is a huge division with I believe over 500 field employees.


----------



## Juarez (Jun 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> Riverside does not have to do a skills test (at least when my friends went through). But you do have to do the physical test.
> Since they are union anything over 12 hours in the same day is overtime and anything over 40 hours a week is overtime. With non union it's 8 hours of normal pay. 4 hours of overtime and anything over 12 hours in the same day is double time.
> I love my division. There are some problems but every division has some. Riverside is a huge division with I believe over 500 field employees.




Do you know what the group interview consists of?
Oh ok, I didn't know riverside was union but it comes out to basically the same amount of money, so what's the benefit of having a union? 
Haha trust me I know about having problems in a division, wow that would be crazy I believe my company only employs 160 and 147 are active emt's.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Juarez said:


> Do you know what the group interview consists of?
> Oh ok, I didn't know riverside was union but it comes out to basically the same amount of money, so what's the benefit of having a union?
> Haha trust me I know about having problems in a division, wow that would be crazy I believe my company only employs 160 and 147 are active emt's.



I'm not really sure. My guess is it would be kind of like talking yourself up as to why they should hire you. And yes they pay comes out to around the same. The union is there to protect your job and interests. Personally I'm not a fan of unions and my division probably won't be going union for a long long time.


----------



## Juarez (Jun 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> I'm not really sure. My guess is it would be kind of like talking yourself up as to why they should hire you. And yes they pay comes out to around the same. The union is there to protect your job and interests. Personally I'm not a fan of unions and my division probably won't be going union for a long long time.



Oh ok I never heard about that part. Alright well thanks for the help I just want to go prepared for the interview, well see how it goes! Any, recommendations of anything I should do before the interview, or things I need to find out and know prior to interviewing?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Know your protocols and show that you have confidence.


----------



## LostViet408 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey firefite, I was wondering is AMR hiring in Santa Clara county? And if so, how many EMTs are they hiring on? And when would we know we'll be hired or not? And when's the start date? Thank you!


----------

